# we may get snow storm



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

did i hear the weather right sunday into monday new jersey may get hit with snow all depending on how the storm comes up any one hear what om hearingpayup


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

i heard all rain for the whole state


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

They're still guessing guys.......they won't know anything wsolid till saturday.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

forestfireguy;1145664 said:


> They're still guessing guys.......they won't know anything wsolid till saturday.


Aint that the truth. This is a VERY unpredictable storm.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

forestfireguy;1145664 said:


> They're still guessing guys.......they won't know anything wsolid till saturday.


and even then still wont these weather people:laughing:


----------



## bigthom (Oct 14, 2010)

I heard rain the drastic change to snow and u guys might get hammered.


----------

